# Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?



## patty4 (4. Feb. 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Nachdem mein Teich ja im Herbst eingemottet und in den Winterschlaf geschickt wurde, gab es ja erstmal nicht viel zu schreiben...

Jetzt habe ich aber beim Fadenalgen fangen ( na ja, ganz ungestört kann man das Zeug ja nun auch über den Winter nicht wuchern lassen...) einen von meinen __ Graskarpfen mit rausgeangelt. Nach dem Zustand zu urteilen, war er wohl schon ein Weilchen tot.

Damit wäre es dann schonmal einer weniger, der im Frühling noch zu fangen wäre ( und ich hatte die zwei ja weder gewollt, noch absichtlich gekauft ...), trotzdem habe ich nun ein schlechtes Gewissen (obwohl ich ja eigentlich gar nichts dafür kann) und wüßte gerne , woran es gelegen haben kann.

Futtermangel kann es nicht gewesen sein (da reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen), aber der Teich ist nicht sehr tief ( nur 80cm). Sind die Graskarpfen vielleicht nicht winterhart genug für so flache Teiche?

Konnte in der Datenbank nichts genaues dazu finden...

Danke für Eure Antworten,

Patricia


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Hi Patricia,

__ Grasfische sind zwar "eigentlich" winterfest jedoch kann es in flachen Teichen immer mal passieren das der eine oder andere den Löffel abgibt da sie wärmeliebend sind. Die Heimatgewässer fallen kaum mal unter 10-15 Grad ab und in den hiesigen Seen suchen sie die Tiefe auf wo es ja normalerweise nicht unter 4 Grad fällt. In einem Gartenteich gibt es so eine Schichtung aber nicht, da ist das Wasser unten fast so kalt wie oben.

Er kann aber auch verhungert sein trotz viel Grünzeug unter Wasser. Unter 15 Grad Wassertemperatur fressen Grasfische kein Grünzeug mehr da sie es dann nicht mehr verdauen können, dann fressen sie wie andere Weißfische Lebendfutter.

MfG Frank


----------



## Redlisch (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Hi Frank


__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Gartenteich gibt es so eine Schichtung aber nicht, da ist das Wasser unten fast so kalt wie oben.



definire Gartenteich ...

@Patricia
80cm ist aber nicht gerade tief bei Fischhaltung, auf welcher Fläche sind denn die 80 cm ?

Axel


----------



## PyroMicha (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

@__ Knoblauchkröte
Ich habe über den Winter immer ein Thermometer am Teich.
Der "Fühler" geht bis fast auf den Grund 
und es herrschen selbst bei längeren Minusgraden immer um die
3,9-4,1°C. Teichtiefe 1,60m. Oder ist das bei mir nur Zufall?

Bei z.B. Koiteichen wird doch immer von einer "Mindesttiefe" gesprochen.
Diese soll u.a. dazu dienen, dass das Wasser in der unteren "Schicht" nicht
völlig auskühlt. 

Daher würde ich "unterkühlung" ausschliessen.

Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, bitte nicht hauen .


----------



## sternhausen (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Patricia,
> 
> __ Grasfische sind zwar "eigentlich" winterfest jedoch kann es in flachen Teichen immer mal passieren das der eine oder andere den Löffel abgibt da sie wärmeliebend sind. Die Heimatgewässer fallen kaum mal unter 10-15 Grad ab und in den hiesigen Seen suchen sie die Tiefe auf wo es ja normalerweise nicht unter 4 Grad fällt. In einem Gartenteich gibt es so eine Schichtung aber nicht, da ist das Wasser unten fast so kalt wie oben.
> 
> ...


@Knoblauchkröte

Ich denke du verwechselst da einiges.
Das mag vielleicht für ein Wassergefäß stimmen aber sicher nicht für einen Teich der eine dementsprechende Tiefe hat.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

N'abend.

Also 80cm Teichtiefe kann man wohl nicht mit nem richtigen Koi- oder Schwimmteich vergleichen, oder?  

Vor vielen Jahren hatten wir im Teich meiner Mutter auch aus damaliger Unwissenheit   zwei angebliche algenfressende Graskarpfen eingesetzt. 
Ich weiß unterdessen, warum keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr zu sehen waren. 

Einen langen und kalten Winter haben sie im Gegensatz zu den Goldis nicht überstanden. Die waren damals so 20cm groß.
Der Teich hatte ebenfalls nur 80cm Tiefe... eine riesen Seerose in der Mitte und bis weit ins Frühjahr hinein eine Eisdecke.

Vielleicht sind die Graskarpfen auch nur wasserwertemäßig empfindlicher als Goldi und Co.?
Bei uns war der Mini-Filter auch abgeschalten....


----------



## PyroMicha (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Wenn ich den meisten Fischwirten, mit denen ich gesprochen habe 
glauben darf, bildet sich eine schicht mit stabiler Wassertemperatur erst ab einem Meter.

Das wage ich aber nicht zu bestätigen weil ich kein Physiker oder dergleichen bin  .

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Redlisch (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend.
> 
> Also 80cm Teichtiefe kann man wohl nicht mit nem richtigen Koi- oder Schwimmteich vergleichen, oder?



Es ging hier um den allgemeinen Ausdruck *Gartenteich*.

Und diese Aussage ist definitv fasch gewesen, wie ich wohl schon an Hand der Daten [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12/]hier[/URL] nachgewiesen habe.

Daher die Frage: Was ist ein Gartenteich ?
Ein Gartenteich ist doch garnicht definiert, wenn du es mal als Suchbegriff nimmst, bekommst du Links von 750L Fertigwannen
bis zu Teichen die mancher nicht mal als Gartenfläche zur Verfügung hat.Von 40cm bis >2m Tiefe. Daher mag ich solche allgemeinen Aussagen nicht. Ein Gartenteich ist doch nur ein privat angelegter Teich unbestimmter Größe und Tiefe im Gartenbereich.
Das ein Teich mit 80cm tiefe nicht unbedingt eine stabile Temperaturschichtung aufweist steht ausser Frage, wobei die Pumpenhersteller ab 60cm Tiefe vom Frostfrei sprechen und man die Pumpen drinnen lassen kann...

Ich denke mal das der Fisch einfach nicht genug Nahrung bekommen hat, oder eines natürlichen todes gestorben ist.
Zumal der Teich ja 3 Graskarpfen ernähren muss, was ohne zufütterm bei 12m³ wohl nicht möglich ist.
Halten Graskarpfen Winterruhe ?

Axel


----------



## chromis (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Hallo,



> Vielleicht sind die Graskarpfen auch nur wasserwertemäßig empfindlicher als Goldi und Co.?


klar sind diese Tiere wesentlich temperaturempfindlicher. 
Es ist keine einheimische Art und vermehrt sich bei uns(zum Glück) auch nicht aufgrund zu niedriger Temperaturen im Sommer. Dass solche Tiere in einem 80cm Teich im Winter Probleme bekommen, wundert mich nicht.

Zudem würde ich im Winter auch keine große Unruhe in den Teich bringen, wie durch das Abfischen von Fadenalgen. Hierdurch werden Fische und Amphibien teilweise in der Winterruhe gestört und nur unnötig aufgeschreckt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Hi Axel,

es ist schon geregelt wann man bei einem Gewässer von einem See, Teich, Weiher oder Pfütze spricht. Einen Gewässertyp "Gartenteich" gibt es gar nicht (Teiche sind rein künstliche Gewässer in denen der Wasserstand mit einem Mönch geregelt werden kann - hat kein Gartenteich:crazy ) der fällt unter die Kategorie "Klein"Weiher oder Tümpel (die kleinen Plastewannen ) Gewässer die unter 60cm liegen sind Tümpel (aufgrund geringer Tiefe bei extremen Sommertemperaturen gelegentliches Austrocken möglich, immer stark schwankende Wasserstände), Pfützen sind rein periodische Gewässer die immer wieder austrocknen. 
Seen sind Gewässer in denen sich eine stabile Wasserschichtung aufbauen kann die nur selten mal gestört wird - so ab 8m Tiefe (Sprungschicht), im flacheren Gewässern kann sich eine stabile Temperaturschichtung nicht aufbauen da sie z.B bei stärkerem Wind umgewälzt wird.

MfG Frank


----------



## patty4 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Ups - Hallo!

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass das Thema solche Wellen hier schlägt...

Danke erstmal an alle, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben.

Und nochwas zur Erkärung: Die Graskarpfen habe ich nicht gekauft - die waren mir unter die anderen Fische gemischt worden (da hat ein ungeschickter Verkäufer daneben gegriffen). Ich habe Bitterlinge gekauft...

Mein Teich hat übrigens 12 m³ Wasservolumen - ob da zwei 10 cm lange Graskarpfen nicht genug zu fressen finden, kann ich nicht beurteilen... aber falls Ihr das wirklich meint, sollte ich jetzt wohl doch regelmäßig zufüttern (weil die Goldelritzen und die Bitterlinge ja wohl auch was brauchen...)

Mein Teich ist übrigens ein Betonteich und nach dem Modell "Bombentrichter" angelegt. Das heißt ich habe eine recht große Fläche, die 60-80 cm tief ist ( so ca. 8-10 m²). Und er liegt recht geschützt in einem Süd - Ost Hang - so bleibt doch einiges an ungefrorenem Wasservolumen übrig (auch in Kältephasen) - wobei ich natürlich einen neuangelegten Teich doch deutlich anders gestaltet hätte...

Wahrscheinlich war es doch das kalte Wasser - denn Graskarpfen No. 2 scheint auch Probleme zu haben ( siehe mein heutiger Beitrag bei Fischkrankheiten / Weiße Flossen).

Schönen Abend noch,

Patricia


----------



## Redlisch (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

@Frank
Dann habe ich also einen kleinen Weiher, welcher die Eigenschaften eines Sees hat, da die Schichtung bei Bft5 bisher nicht durchgerührt wurde ?
Richtig ?

Andererseits könnte es auch ein Meer sein ... das Steinhudermeer hat nur eine Tiefe von 1,35m  

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*

Hi Axel,

das Steinhuder Meer ist ein Weiher (besonders große werden auch als Flachseen bezeichnet ), der Neusiedler See z.B ist ein Tümpel da er schon mehrfach komplett ausgetrocknet ist, während das Kaspische Meer auch ein See ist .
Der Baikalsee bleibt auch immer ein See, obwohl weit mehr als 1500m tief und Reste einer maritimen Fauna aufweisend 

Guck mal bei Tante Google unter - Definition stehende Gewässer - da gibt es einiges zu lesen. Ich selbst habe die Definitionen nicht entwickelt, das waren irgendwelche Wissenschaftler 

MfG Frank


----------



## Redlisch (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Graskarpfen tot - nicht winterhart genug?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal bei Tante Google unter - Definition stehende Gewässer - da gibt es einiges zu lesen. Ich selbst habe die Definitionen nicht entwickelt, das waren irgendwelche Wissenschaftler
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Frank,
da hatte ich schon nachgelesen, da sah ich auch das man sich manchmal wohl selber nicht einig ist  

Auch das Weiher eher ein Ausdruck im Norddeutschenraum ist, andere sagen dann eher Teich oder See dazu ...

Naja, Hauptsache wir sind zufrieden mit unseren Gewässern  

Axel


----------

